# Flame Angel



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all

I need some help cause my nearly purchased Flame Angel isnt eating, is it cause he is just shy or just is on a diet, i wouldnt want to lose this speciman, if any one has had simlar problems with their Flame Angels could you let me know hopefully he will start to eat. thx again


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

What are you feeding him? Try cutting up some fresh garlic to intice him. This most likley is because he is scared of some of the other tank mates. What other fish do you have in the tank and how long have you had him in there?


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

Honestly "garlic" i have never heard of that before, but i could try it, i have a large yellow tang, kole tang, sailfin tang, 2 clowns, 5 cromis, im not sure if these fish mix well with the flame angel, he seems to be interacting well but hes not feeding on what i give them which is everything apart from garlic lol.

He is starting to pick at the algae on the rocks but im not sure if that is enough, he does still look healthy which is a good sign.

thx again


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Mix the garlic in with the food you are feeding. Make sure it is fresh garlic to. Those fish you listed sounds good with a flame execpt the clown maybe a little mean to him. All in all if he is grazing on your rocks then thats a good sign he will be fine. Also google feeding garlic to the reef tank it is not a very uncommon practice when a fish will not eat. I will also help the ammune system just keep in mind a little goes a long way.


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

wow i never new that garlic could do such a thing, big thank you for your help, i will let you no how things go.

Also if you no anything about anemones could read another thread that i made and see if you can help me with that

Thank you for your time to respond


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Send me a link to the other post on the nem I know a thing or 2 about them aswell. No prob for the advice after all thats why we are all here. Take care hope the best for your flame


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

My flame angel is dead RIP, i complained to the fish store and they said they will replace it for what they pay for it, better then nothing i say.

It was highly stressed and had obtained white spot, but i couldnt do nothing to help it.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry for your loss. first thing you will learn about this hobby is it does happen


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Too bad. Pretty fish.


----------



## kross (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes they are very pretty fish. I had two percula clown fish, the I added a flame two weeks later. The flame seemed to have gotten use to his environment. The clowns were a little territorial but didn't seem to bother the flame. I woke one morning to find one of the fins on the belly of the flame missing. I'm guessing its from a beaten the clowns gave it. It stop eating and swimming around, stayed under the rock. Started to notice the white spots on it. I gave it a day to see if the flame would bounce back, the next day I found it dead.


----------



## mercybabygirl22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello my dear ,
I Wrote to you with love.How are you doing and l hope you are fine today over there.please I hope this massage will come to you as a suprise . I am Miss Mercy ,I saw your beautiful profile today which interested me much and i was attracted to contact you to be your friend . I am new in this site and i do not have the chance to be here always .In addition,i have a reasoning of selecting you as my friends ,please i will like you to reach me on above my email([email protected]) for easy communication ,Remember the distance or color, religion, language does not matter but love matters allot in life. but as soon as I hear from you I will tell you more about me and send you my pictures. remain blessed ,cheers. 
Your new friend,
Miss Mercy.


----------

